# Sprachenauswahl für Projekt



## ThLu (14. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Projekt abwickeln, in dem es unteranderem darum geht Profile zu erstellen, Nutzer zu bestimmten Objekten zuzuweisen und eventuell dynamisch erzeugte Tabellen auszugeben. Das sind nur mal drei Funktionen, die allerdings ausreichend für die Beantwortung meiner Frage sein könnten.

Ich würde gerne meine Logik als Javaservlets schreiben. Clientseitig muss ja Javascript laufen. Sollte aus Javascript direkt auf die Servlets als JSON-Format zugegriffen werden?

Oder sollte die Kommunikation von Javascript zu PHP und von dort aus nach Java und zurück stattfinden?

Oder aber sollte Java komplett wegfallen und die Datenlogik nur in PHP (mit DB-Zugriff) und Javascript erstellt werden?

Was meint ihr? Könnt ihr mir da aus Erfahrung Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Viele Grüße,
Thomas.


----------



## Andgalf (14. Feb 2012)

ThLu hat gesagt.:


> Clientseitig muss ja Javascript laufen.


Wie Wat? Warum das denn?



ThLu hat gesagt.:


> Oder sollte die Kommunikation von Javascript zu PHP und von dort aus nach Java und zurück stattfinden?


Das ist gar keine Option würde ich sagen ... entweder PHP oder Java. Aber auch hier wieder die Frage, warum *zwingend* javascript


----------



## ThLu (14. Feb 2012)

Javascript würde ich gerne verwenden, um JQuery benutzen zu können.

PHP wollte ich in der zweiten Option als eine Art "Zwischenschicht" einfügen, die bereits Objekte aufbereitet.


----------



## Andgalf (14. Feb 2012)

Also ich würde sagen entweder du verwendest PHP dann brauchst du keine servlets ... oder du verwendest Java (Servlets / EJB / JSF ... oder ähnliches) dann brauchst du kein PHP.

JQuery solltest du dann immer noch einbinden können zumindest bei der Java Lösung ist das problemlos möglich, mit PHP kenne ich mich leider nicht so wirklich aus.


----------

